# Sicherung fliegt wegen AV Receiver raus



## Dark Iron Guard (3. März 2011)

Hallo,

Wenn ich die 1. Steckdosenleiste mit folgenden Geräten einschalte: 
AV Receiver Onkyo TX SR 508 mit 5 Lautsprechern (2x Heco Victa 500 + 2x Heco Victa 300 + Victa Center 100)
Subwoofer Heco Victa 25A

und gleich danach die 2. mit:
TV: Toshiba 40XV733 über HDMI angeschlossen
TV HD Receiver
DVD Player
PS3
PS2
PC
Stereo Anlage

einschalte fliegt meistens die Sicherung raus. 
Außerdem flackert das Bild wenn ich unser elektrisches Rollo runterlasse, manchmal sogar beim Lichteinschalten.
An was kann das liegen? Ist da etwas defekt oder ist das Stromnetz überlastet?


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

Zu wenig Leistung für zu wenig Geräte ? 
Das flackern ist eigentlich typisch dafür .


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (3. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Zu wenig Leistung für zu wenig Geräte ?


Kannst du mir den Satz genauer erklären?


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2011)

Ich muss ihn mir erstmal selber erklären , natürlich habe ich Quatsch geschrieben ich meinte für zu viele Geräte


----------



## Baer.nap (3. März 2011)

Dark Iron Guard schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Satz genauer erklären?


 
schon einmal versucht n 1,5kw nt mit einer zuschwachen/schnellen sicherung anzustecken?
so wirds bei dir auch sein die geräte sind "leer" also greifen sie zu und wenn dann 2-3 fache leistung für kurze zeit abverlangt wird fliegt die sicherung halt


----------



## Heng (3. März 2011)

Ich denke die 2. Steckdosen Leiste hat immer noch zu viele Geräte. Mach mal noch eine Leiste zwischen 

Bei mir fliegt die Sicherung auch raus bei:
PC
Moni
Beamer
xBox
Wii
Kleinere Netzteile für Switch, HDD, etc.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (3. März 2011)

Was ist bei den elektrischen Rollos dran schuld? Ist übrigends egal welches Rollo man in der Wohnung herunter lässt, das Bild und der Ton setzt aus.


Edit: Probleme scheinen mit einer 3. Steckdosenleiste behoben zu sein.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (5. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Zu wenig Leistung für zu wenig Geräte ?
> Das flackern ist eigentlich typisch dafür .


 
Das wäre ein sehr gutes Zitat für ne Signatur.


----------



## stingray (26. März 2011)

Hier könnte eine Einschaltstrombegrenzung Abhilfe schaffen, gibts z.B. bei Conrad. Musste mir damals auch eine zulegen weil das PC-Netzteil beim Anschalten soviel Strom zieht. Im Prinzip besteht so ein Teil aus einem Relais und Widerstand. Wird eigentlich für Geräte wie Pumpen oder Kreissägen benutzt, wegen dem hohen Anlaufstrom der Motoren.


----------

